

We’re So Dumb We Don't Realize That Social Media Is As Easy As Pissing On A Rock - bosch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKCdexz5RQ8

======
bosch
This sums up why I think that all "Social Media Gurus" are a complete waste of
time. They have no value add and there's no way to verifiably measure if
they've had any impact on your business. That, and the fact they have no real
skills and outsource anything that actually requires development knowledge and
talent.

